# -6-2  -6-1
-6-2 "    "       01.01  01.07 (    ,    ?
    -6-1 (  )                          (      01.01  01.07?

----------


## 2006

01.07.10  31.12.10,    01.07     ,    1 .
    5   10       11   13 
 :
01.07.10  04.08.10
05.08.10  10.08.10 
11.08.10  10.09.10
11.09.10  13.09.10 
14.09.10  31.12.10

----------

-6-1    5            .       .    
  -6-2        (      ?         )

----------


## 2007

> -6-2        (      ?         )


**,      .    .      "".   .

----------


## z_zajka

-6-2    (  )       ?

----------

xml:
    -6-1         ?

----------


## 2007

6-1
 6-2
 6-2

----------


## z_zajka

-6-2     ...   ...    1 7.7 521..  ...  ...       ...   ? :Wow:

----------


## 2007

*z_zajka*,   -      .
    . - .

----------


## z_zajka

> *z_zajka*,   -      .
>     . - .


  ,      ...     ....        ....       1   ? :Love:

----------


## z_zajka

...    ...      ""...   ,    ...  ?

----------


## 2007

-    . /   %.      -.         .

----------


## z_zajka

> -    . /   %.      -.         .


  ...      ...

----------


## venera vladimirskaya

.      14.09.2010 - 4 .     ,     .               1.09.210.  8.10.2010   7 . 
     .   -1  2            ,  6-2   ,  .      9  (    ).  4  2010    .     :
1.   6-2         ,            ( 4 )?     ?
2.      3  2010 ?      ,         ...    (   ,   ,     )

----------


## 2007

> 6-2         ,           ( 4 )?     ?


*venera vladimirskaya*,    ?      ?  :Smilie: 
   -     -   ,   .
     1 ,    ,  .      .  .      ,      .   ,    .



> (   ,   ,     )


  ?  -1 .  ,    ?

----------


## venera vladimirskaya

-1  ,     -1 ? 
      -  ...          6-2,    3     ,       ?     ?

----------


## 2007

> -1  ,     -1 ?


.1



> 3     ,      ?     ?


*venera vladimirskaya*,         --.        .
       -1(   ),     .    .

----------


## venera vladimirskaya

2007   ,   .      -                         ...               ,   .         ,          ?

----------

Spu_orb   =-)

----------

" "

----------

-.        1 .                 .      .     ?

----------

??

----------

1   -6-2        ,     .     ,     . .  ?    -    1?

----------

**, 

   .      .

----------

:

----------

**, 
1  7.7
.  . 4.5
 7.70.528

   -6-2        .
    ( ).
   ,   ,    -6-2     .

----------

530

----------

**, 

.

----------


## 2012

!      -6-2...     ,  1,2,3,     ,    . ..  .   4     ,   (  1-2-3 .).  ,        -6-2  4 ?        " ",  - "0".

----------


## 2007

> -6-2  4 ?


.     ,

----------


## 2012

.  ! :Smilie:  
    spu_orb    ,     ...       6 2     " " . ...

----------

-6-2 :         ...     /  463 .....      ....   ??? .

----------


## 2007

> ...    /  463 .....


  ,   .  -   ?

----------

1C8.2   2.5.45.3    .    ...

  :   ,    -6-1,2      / (28336,11),    ,     -6-3    (120380,00),    3 !
  :   ,    -6-1,2      / (36528,96),    ,     -6-3    (120380,00),    3 !


   ?

----------

.

----------

?!

----------

:

//       
			 = [ - 5].();
			 .() 
				 . > 0.03 
					 6263 =  
						6263 = .("   -6-1(2)     -6-3", ..);
					;
					.("  " + (.) + ":   ,    -6-1,2      " + . + " (" + (.,"=2; =0") + "),    ,     -6-3    (" + (.,"=2; =0") + "),    3 !", 62_63,,,,6263);
				;
			;
------------- 
**   -6-3  ** -6-1(2)  :Smilie: ))

----------

, !!!!

----------

-6-1    5  
 ,    5   -6-1     -6-2  ???

----------


## 2007

> -6-1    5


  ,     .  :Smilie: 
   ?     ,     6-1?
      -    ,    .    .

----------

